# Photo Tourney- Leading Lines



## vroom_skies (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been notified that Aviation is gone for the weekend, so I'm going to throw this up to keep them going.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Mine:


----------



## Fatback (Dec 12, 2009)

hummm, I don't think I have anything for this one.

Also just in case some people might not know what leading lines mean. I though I'd include an explanation.



> Leading Lines is when you select a camera angle where the natural lines of the scene lead the viewers' eyes into the picture and toward your main center of interest.


----------



## tnfan (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## speedyink (Dec 12, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## TFT (Dec 12, 2009)

Although depending how you look at it, it could be trailing lines.
EDIT: After a cool suggestion. Rotated photo to hopefully give more of a lead in to the main focus. Better Bob ?


----------



## jimmymac (Dec 12, 2009)

edit : cheers vroom, couldnt remember if it had won anything or not, no others that would work for this on my laptop so will pass this space to someone else


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 12, 2009)

speedyink said:


> Does this work?


It could work if you have nothing more suited that would be preferred. Just from my point of view the lines don't really lead me to anything in the photo, more just through the photo. 


TFT said:


> Although depending how you look at it, it could be trailing lines.


You could always rotate the photo 


jimmymac said:


> know i've entered this before but cant rememeber if it ever won anything? dont think it did.
> 
> Will reupload in a better size later, on laptop so had to grab it from online account


Yup, that one Photo Tournament Poll: Dirt/Grime


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's my entry:

*edit* Nevermind


----------



## Geoff (Dec 12, 2009)

You probably remember this Bob, lol

http://www.geoffjohnsonphotography.com/photos/738856503_TkTuP-XL.jpg


----------



## Ben (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Justin (Dec 12, 2009)

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/jnskyliner34/IMG_2230-1.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Dec 12, 2009)

Great theme choice Vroom 
Here's mine for now, let me know if you want something else:
http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Classics/Coffee-Cars-8-29-09/IMG2542/637120474_TCgNr-XL.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 12, 2009)

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Ar02.jpg?t=1260661370


----------



## speedyink (Dec 13, 2009)

vroom_skies said:


> It could work if you have nothing more suited that would be preferred. Just from my point of view the lines don't really lead me to anything in the photo, more just through the photo.



Is this one better?


----------



## aviation_man (Dec 13, 2009)

http://i590.photobucket.com/albums/ss346/valoc8/IMG_5323.jpg?t=1260833396


----------



## Fatback (Dec 13, 2009)

How's this?

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/...tographs/?action=view&current=Werestheend.jpg


----------



## ddelaud (Dec 13, 2009)

hope i can squeeze this in here.....


----------



## Geoff (Dec 13, 2009)

ddelaud said:


> hope i can squeeze this in here.....


I don't see how that is a leading line, it doesn't lead anywhere.  A leading line is suppose to draw the viewing to a part of the image of interest.


----------



## ddelaud (Dec 13, 2009)

well i thought the bridge brought it towards the tree.   there's several in here where i dont exactly see what they were going for, but i thought this would work.  if it doesnt, then dont use it.


----------



## TFT (Dec 13, 2009)

ddelaud said:


> well i thought the bridge brought it towards the tree.   there's several in here where i dont exactly see what they were going for, but i thought this would work.  if it doesnt, then dont use it.



You're right, there are several that can be interpreted differently, mine as well  It's not his call so leave it to the OP to decide.


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 13, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1377831 said:
			
		

> I don't see how that is a leading line, it doesn't lead anywhere.  A leading line is suppose to draw the viewing to a part of the image of interest.



It's not like your entry leads anywhere


----------



## Glliw (Dec 13, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/3079742135_da2907d195_o.jpg


----------



## Geoff (Dec 13, 2009)

ddelaud said:


> well i thought the bridge brought it towards the tree.   there's several in here where i dont exactly see what they were going for, but i thought this would work.  if it doesnt, then dont use it.





TFT said:


> You're right, there are several that can be interpreted differently, mine as well  It's not his call so leave it to the OP to decide.


No it's not my call, but when I look at the image my eyes are drawn from the tree towards the left of the photo, which is the way leading lines usually work (your eyes follow the line as it gets smaller/further away).



Ramomar said:


> It's not like your entry leads anywhere


It leads to a tunnel, and my photo has a very distinct leading line.



Glliw said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/3079742135_da2907d195_o.jpg


I don't know what to say, I looked at this photo for a minute and still couldn't figure out which line we are suppose to follow.  Although it is a nice image, I don't think it's relevant to the theme.


----------



## Glliw (Dec 13, 2009)

you're probably right, heh. I was mostly distracted when I selected it.


----------



## aviation_man (Dec 14, 2009)

Glliw said:


> you're probably right, heh. I was mostly distracted when I selected it.



So do you withdrawal  your entry in the tournament?


----------



## Glliw (Dec 14, 2009)

might as well.


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 14, 2009)

speedyink said:


> Is this one better?





ddelaud said:


> hope i can squeeze this in here.....





Glliw said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3159/3079742135_da2907d195_o.jpg



Would you guys happen to have anything else? The best entry that matches my idea has been TFT's. So use that one for a guideline.


----------



## ddelaud (Dec 15, 2009)

hope this one is better, if not  dont worry about this time around and ill join in on the next tourney. 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c309/ddelaud/IMG_4794.jpg


----------



## speedyink (Dec 15, 2009)

?  (lol, I'll get one eventually)


----------



## G25r8cer (Dec 15, 2009)

Would something like this work


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 15, 2009)

ddelaud said:


> hope this one is better, if not  dont worry about this time around and ill join in on the next tourney.
> 
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c309/ddelaud/IMG_4794.jpg


I'll have to pass


speedyink said:


> ?  (lol, I'll get one eventually)


That's the one


G25r8cer said:


> Would something like this work


Sorry man, maybe next time


----------



## ddelaud (Dec 15, 2009)

tnfan said:


>



soo... theres a line in this one leading to something more so than in mine?   i mean i thought i somewhat grasped the theme. but maybe i just dont understand it.


----------



## vroom_skies (Dec 15, 2009)

The key point that a lot of these entries were missing, was that the line didn't lead to a interesting focal point. Most of the images had lines going through them, however that was it. With Tnfan's image it might not be the best example ever, yet the line (road) actually lead to a subject (bee boxes).

Hey, what can I say, you win some ya loose some... life isn't fair


----------

